# X-Trail Roof rack issue



## cde (Sep 26, 2010)

New X-Trail owner with no issues till now.

I've just purchased a genuine Nissan X-Trail roof rack for my T31 2008 ST. The front inserts for the roof rail line up perfectly, but the rear inserts while fitting fine do not line up with the metal bar inside which you screw into. I'm not real wrapped about pulling off the roof railing to move the metal bar, and suspect I still won't be able to get to it. I'd rather not have to have to enlarge the hole for the inserts. 

I purchased the genuine roof racks to avoid issues like this. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Just a silly question, but did you make sure that the roof bars fitted are correctly designated as front ones and rear ones? Are they marked? If not, take them back to the dealer you got them from and explain the problem.

One other thing, where did you buy the roof racks from? If it's eBay, did you make sure that the roof racks are for the T31 model and not the old shape T30 model?


----------

